# Minneapolis V. Chauvin (potential for appeal)



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Derek Chauvin has a few issues he can pursue to appeal his conviction Tuesday on murder and manslaughter charges in the death of George Floyd, but the former Minneapolis Police Officer faces an uphill battle in trying to overturn the jury’s three guilty verdicts, legal experts said.

Testimony at the three-week-long trial, court rulings that preceded it, another nearby killing of an African American motorist by police and provocative comments by politicians are all expected to factor into Chauvin’s efforts to challenge the verdicts.

One potential vulnerability stems from the imposing number and stature of witnesses Judge Peter Cahill permitted prosecutors to call, including Minneapolis Police Chief Medaria Arradondo.

While Arradondo’s testimony was expected to focus on the police force’s training and policies, the chief also twice told jurors that Chauvin’s actions violated the department’s “values.”

“It is certainly not part of our ethics or our values,” said Arradondo, who had previously offered in public that Chauvin’s actions amounted to murder.

“He gratuitously added that this doesn’t adhere to our standards or our values,” said Geoffrey Alpert, a professor of criminology and criminal justice at the University of South Carolina. “He probably shouldn’t have said that.”

While most witnesses are categorized as experts or fact witnesses, the police chief seemed to operate in both realms by discussing department policies, police techniques and the investigation into Floyd’s death.

“That’s something an expert witness isn’t supposed to do, but the fact [prosecutors] posted him as a fact witness kind of finessed that,” said Mark Osler, law professor at the University of St. Thomas, which is based in the Twin Cities. “There’s no doubt that he was a very good witness for the government.”

Osler said Arradondo’s hands-on role might seem odd in bigger cities but made sense in Minneapolis.

“In New York City, if something like this happened, there are so many levels in the police department and it’s a bigger operation,” Osler said. “We’re a small enough place here that the third or fourth person called when something big happens is the chief of police. … He was on the scene, he was involved in a lot of the decisions made.”

While testimony from a sitting police chief at an officer or former officer’s trial is highly unusual, Arradondo also testified two years ago at the trial of ex-Officer Mohamed Noor, who was convicted of murder for shooting Justine Damond, 40, while responding to her 911 call about a possible sexual assault.

Noor was convicted and sentenced to 12 and a half years in prison. The Minnesota Supreme Court announced last month that it would take up Noor’s appeal, but it is unclear whether the justices will delve into any issues that could affect Chauvin’s case.

The public uproar over Floyd’s death and the attention heaped on Chauvin’s trial by the media and prominent politicians could also provide fodder for an appeal, lawyers said.

Rep. Maxine Waters (D-Calif.) and even President Joe Biden bolstered the expected appeal with comments that suggested convictions in the case were needed to keep the peace.

“We're looking for a guilty verdict,” Waters said during a rally near Minneapolis on Saturday night. She added that, if there was no such result, “we've got to get more active, we've got to get more confrontational.”

Those remarks prompted a flash of anger from the normally mild-mannered judge, Cahill, who called her comments “abhorrent.”
“I'll give you that Congresswoman Waters may have given you something on appeal that may result in this whole trial being overturned,” Cahill declared. “This goes back to what I've been saying from the beginning. I wish elected officials would stop talking about this case, especially in a manner that is disrespectful to the rule of law and to the judicial branch and our function.”

Despite his suggestions about an appeal, Cahill declined to declare a mistrial or to interview jurors about whether they’d heard Waters’ remarks.

Biden’s comments on Tuesday morning that he was praying for the “right verdict” were a bit more vague than those from Waters, but also seemed to signal a concern that an acquittal could lead to trouble. The president did add that he was sharing his thoughts only because the jury was sequestered after closing arguments on Monday.

Osler said defense lawyers were likely to argue that the high-profile statements created an atmosphere that put pressure on the jury.

“Their basis of appeal would be that jurors were influenced not by the evidence, but by fear of what happened if they didn’t convict,” the professor said, noting that the defense was denied a change of venue for the trial.

Another potential influence in the middle of Chauvin’s trial: the shooting and killing of an African-American suspect, Daunte Wright, by a police officer in the nearby suburb of Minneapolis.

Convictions have only rarely been overturned based on publicity prior to or during the trial, or perceptions of pressure on the jury. The most prominent such case recently involved Dzhokhar Tsarnaev, who was sentenced to death following a jury trial for the deadly bombing of the Boston Marathon finish line in 2013. Tsarnaev’s lawyers opposed the death sentence, but conceded his involvement in the bombing.

Last year, a federal appeals court overturned the death sentence, ruling that the 2015 trial appeared to have been tainted by “an avalanche of pretrial publicity” and that the judge overseeing the case did not adequately question jurors about whether they were exposed to the “reign of terror” in the Boston area during the manhunt for Tsarnaev and his brother, who died during a shootout with police.

The Supreme Court announced last month that it would take up the marathon bombing case, meaning the justices will likely issue a ruling on the publicity issue late this year or early next.

In a uniquely Minnesota twist to the case, Chauvin may even have a ground for appeal on the basis that prosecutors were too mean to his defense lawyer. After a prosecutor called the defense’s arguments “nonsense,” defense attorney Eric Nelson objected.

“We actually have a rule in Minnesota saying you can’t belittle the defense,” Osler said, explaining the rule as a product of the state’s reputation for courtesy.

“It’s a very Minnesota issue,” he said. “In Texas, if as a prosecutor you weren’t belittling the defense, you probably wouldn’t be doing your job.”


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*Dershowitz: Maxine Waters’ Tactics Similar to Those Used by Ku Klux Klan*

Rep. Maxine Waters (D-Calif.) was clearly trying to influence the jury in the Derek Chauvin trial when she traveled to Minnesota and said Chauvin should be found guilty, Harvard law professor Alan Dershowitz charged on Tuesday.

“Her message was clearly intended to get to the jury—‘If you will acquit or if you find the charge less than murder, we will burn down your buildings. We will burn down your businesses. We will attack you. We will do what happened to the witness—blood on their door,’” he said during an appearance on Newsmax, referring to how the former home of defense expert Barry Brodd was recently vandalized.

“This was an attempt to intimidate the jury. It’s borrowed precisely from the Ku Klux Klan of the 1930s and 1920s when the Klan would march outside of courthouses and threatened all kinds of reprisals if the jury ever dared convict a white person or acquit a black person. And so, efforts to intimidate a jury should result in a mistrial with the judge, of course, wouldn’t grant a mistrial because then he’d be responsible for the riots that would ensue, even though it was Waters who was responsible,” Dershowitz added.

Waters told a crowd in Brooklyn Center, just outside of Minneapolis, over the weekend that they should “get more confrontational” if a guilty verdict isn’t handed down.

“We’re looking for a guilty verdict and we’re looking to see if all of the talk that took place and has been taking place after they saw what happened to George Floyd,” she also said. “If nothing does not happen [sic], then we know that we got to not only stay in the street but we have got to fight for justice.”

Hennepin County Judge Peter Cahill, the judge overseeing the trial of Chauvin, a former Minneapolis police officer accused of killing Floyd, told the court on Monday he was aware of Waters’ statements.

Cahill rejected a motion from Chauvin’s lawyer for a mistrial. However, he told the lawyer that he could submit articles about the remarks for an “appeal that may result in this whole trial being overturned.”

Eric Nelson, the lawyer, had argued that Waters was making “threats against the sanctity of the jury process” and “threatening and intimidating the jury” into delivering a guilty verdict against his client.

Waters’ office has not responded to requests for comment.

The longtime congresswoman told TheGrio this week that she did not agree with the characterizations of her remarks.

“I am nonviolent,” she said. “Republicans will jump on any word, any line and try to make it fit their message and their cause for denouncing us and denying us, basically calling us violent.”


----------



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

I think that the appeal actually has some merit here. Regardless of your view on Chauvin's actions, the jury intimidation was quite high, and the threats of mass violence if the "wrong" verdict was reached has potential to make this a mistrial. In addition, the fact that the president endorsed a verdict before the trial was over seems to be an issue as well. This was conducted quite poorly by the "woke mob" and there is potential for Chauvin to be back on the streets in a few years.


----------



## MassAve (Apr 11, 2021)

Murder charge sounds excessive.
Who knows what the next administration will do.


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

This guy fucked up pretty goddamn bad, I think we can all admit, but second degree murder is strong. Did he kill George Floyd? Yeah probably, did he MEAN to kill George Floyd? I’m not sure about that.. I think manslaughter on its own would have been more fitting, but then half of Minneapolis would have been burned to the ground so..


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

DPH1992 said:


> This guy fucked up pretty goddamn bad, I think we can all admit, but second degree murder is strong. Did he kill George Floyd? Yeah probably, did he MEAN to kill George Floyd? I’m not sure about that.. I think manslaughter on its own would have been more fitting, but then half of Minneapolis would have been burned to the ground so..


He died of a drug overdose and poor life choices.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Roy Fehler said:


> He died of a drug overdose and poor life choices.


Everybody has to be good at somethings. At least we erected memorials and named city squares for him. Meanwhile nobody talks up a memorial to this lady;








Shannon M. Kent - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













The Legend of Chief Shannon Kent


Chief Shannon Kent was selected for an elite special missions unit in 2013. At the time of her death, she was on the ground in Syria hunting ISIS. This is her story.




coffeeordie.com


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

*STATEMENT OF THE NATIONAL ASSOCIATION OF POLICE ORGANIZATIONS ON THE VERDICTS IN THE CRIMINAL TRIAL OF POLICE OFFICER DEREK CHAUVIN* Despite all the claims to the contrary, the criminal justice system in the United States works (Nope that's a bold face lie, we all have had solid cases go before a court just to get dismissed for either basic technicalities or political influence), even when the person accused of a crime is a police officer. The trial and unanimous conviction on all counts of former police officer Derek Chauvin in Minnesota conclusively demonstrates that officers can be, and in fact are, held to the same standards of justice as all other citizens in our nation, as they should be. (no they are not, if Chauvin was black and Floyd was white we would not be reading this, in fact if Chauvin was not a officer at the time of the incident the max he would get is manslaughter, murder is a huge stretch) The facts of the case surrounding the murder (no, he overdosed) of George Floyd present a horrific tragedy on so many different levels. At the most basic, a man lost his life needlessly at the hands of an officer (again you are wrong, if he didn't commit a crime while fucked up on Fentanyl and Meth he might have been alive today. Instead he tried to chew a fist full of pills and fight the cops). At the same time, the assertions by so many who wish to demonize all police officers because of the actions of one officer ("actions" that were taught to him by the Minneapolis police department and had been a approved technique by the PD them self's) have been shown to be hollow. Due process rights do not prevent the investigation, charging, trial, and conviction of a police officer. Neither does qualified immunity (Ok I'll give you the part of "cannot prevent an investigation, charging, trial" but as long as the officer is not violating someone's civil rights we can legally use force in applications a civilian could not and possibly face criminal charges if they did, hence qualified immunity.) Neither do police unions, associations, or legal defense plans (maybe... but they help a lot). Police departments, unions, associations, prosecutors, and defense attorneys all have their proper role to play, and all citizens, including officers who accused of a crime, are entitled to their day in court and to have an impartial judge and jury weigh the evidence against them (there was no due process or impartial judge and jury in this case at all, he had been found guilty the second the video hit youtube and people wanted blood). They are entitled to have their side of the issue heard and considered.(*and ignored, you can have a mountain of exculpatory evidence that could exonerate the officer only to have it thrown out) And all of us must respect the decisions of the court system when these fundamental rules of due process are applied. (will you be singing that same tune when the verdict gets over turned in the appellate court, will you help him try to get his job back or will you cast him away like a used Kleenex? ...I'm thinking the latter.) We, the men and women of this Association, serve the American criminal justice system, sometimes at the cost of our very lives. (Ok, so that last sentence there reinforced the point and the overall foundation of why having qualified immunity is a necessity we cannot loose, but I digress.) We respect the verdict of the justice system in this case,(speak for yourself I watched the trial and will never respect the jury's findings. There are a lot of people that think this way, both sworn and civilian) and we continue to stand for the proposition that respecting the fundamental Constitutional rights of all persons accused of committing an offense, even when that person is a police officer, is no obstacle to the attaining of justice. In fact, it is the very foundation upon which justice can be obtained. (Fucking no!, it was clear from the start the goal of the Chauvin trial was for successful prosecution only and to assign guilt to appease the masses. What we ALL want from due process is the whole TRUTH we didn't get that, we got mob justice, and for that I'm ashamed) _The National Association of Police Organizations, founded in 1978, represents more than 241,000 sworn, rank-and-file law enforcement officers across the United States._


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*You guys appear bitter and sarcastic................... try this you'll feel better*


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

That Chief Cardoza after eating all those dicks..?


----------



## MassAve (Apr 11, 2021)

CCCSD said:


> That Chief Cardoza after eating all those dicks..?


🤐🤐🤐
Nowadays a private conversation can cause your job loss...

7 Lynn Police Officers On Leave Pending Internal Investigation








7 Lynn Police Officers On Leave Pending Internal Investigation


Seven Lynn Police officers have been placed on administrative leave and the department's professional standards division is conducting an investigation.




boston.cbslocal.com





“During the investigation, we found that two of the officers, in what were private text communications at that time, used racially insensitive language.”
There are more serious things though (drugs).


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

They’ll end up with no cops...

Hope shitbag Cardoza reads my posts. I’ll tell it to his face.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

MassAve said:


> 🤐🤐🤐
> Nowadays a *private conversation can cause your job loss*...
> 
> in what *were private text communications at that time*, used racially insensitive language.”
> There are more serious things though (drugs).


*Exactly, remember decades ago when we where always told "be careful what you write in your pocket notebook, it can be subpoenaed." I guess if you're a cop, and one of your buddies is going down for something like a domestic charge, they'll be coming for YOUR phone, Hard drive, SSD, bank statements, and social media accounts in the name of "professional standards". Remember we're NOT even talking anything criminal here. Just a great place to start with the "decertification' process. So right now everybody deactivate your MASSCOPS accounts, and then.......Oh damn! forget it, too late*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> *Exactly, remember decades ago when we where always told "be careful what you write in your pocket notebook, it can be subpoenaed." I guess if you're a cop, and one of your buddies is going down for something like a domestic charge, they'll be coming for YOUR phone, Hard drive, SSD, bank statements, and social media accounts in the name of "professional standards". Remember we're NOT even talking anything criminal here. Just a great place to start with the "decertification' process. So right now everybody deactivate your MASSCOPS accounts, and then.......Oh damn! forget it, too late*


So interestingly enough, right after reading about the Lynn guys I saw a story in Yahoo News about SCOTUS taking up the case of a girl who was punished in school for something she posted off school grounds. Yes I know not exactly the same and police higher standard yada yada yada, but it got me thinking that their ruling could be applied in that case. https://www.yahoo.com/news/cheerleaders-snapchat-profanity-gets-u-101817372.html


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Never write when you can speak, never speak when you can nod, and never nod when you can wink. The next thing you know cops will get fired for blinking. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Nashville, TN – A statement released by the National Fraternal Order of Police (FOP) in the wake of former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin’s murder conviction is being criticized among many in the organization’s membership.

A jury on Tuesday found Chauvin, 45, guilty of second-degree manslaughter, third-degree murder, and second-degree murder in the May 25, 2020 death of 46-year-old George Floyd.
Chauvin’s attorneys are expected to appeal the verdict quickly and argue, among other things, that the environment surrounding the trial made it impossible to have a fair, impartial, unprejudiced jury in Hennepin County because they had not been sequestered during the very public trial.

But according to FOP President Patrick Yoes, the justice system “worked as it should,” with regards to Chauvin’s case.

“The verdict in the trial of Derek Chauvin has been reached,” Yoes wrote in a statement released on behalf of the FOP on Tuesday night. “Our system of justice has worked as it should, with the prosecutors and defense presenting their evidence to the jury, which then deliberated and delivered a verdict.”

“The trial was fair and due process was served,” he added.
Yoes’ stance on the matter was met with significant pushback from many of the FOP’s 356,000-plus members.

“Nothing screams ‘fair trial’ like the President publicly pushing for a conviction,” one person commented, likely referring to President Joe Biden’s announcement on Tuesday that he had contacted Floyd’s family the day prior to offer his support.

President Biden made the comments from the White House during a meeting with the Hispanic Caucus on Tuesday as the jury in Minneapolis entered its second day of deliberations.

“I can only imagine the pressure and anxiety they are feeling, and so I waited until the jury is sequestered and I called,” the President said.
He claimed he wasn’t going to mention it publicly because it was a private conversation with “a good family” who was “calling for peace and tranquility no matter what that verdict is.”

“I’m praying the verdict is the right verdict, which is, I think it’s overwhelming, in my view. I wouldn’t say that unless the jury is sequestered,” President Biden added.
Yoes’ statement was countered by a staggering number of people who scoffed at the assertion that the trial had been fair.

“There was absolutely nothing fair about this trail. Nothing! I’m stunned by this statement,” one person wrote.
“Wow, FOP… Did you not listen to the Judge go off on Maxine [Waters]? How on earth did he have a fair trial?” another commenter asked.

“Since when has jury intimidation equaled a fair trial?” yet another post read.

Hennepin County District Court Judge Peter Cahill said after the jury left the courtroom on April 19 that calls for a “guilty, guilty, guilty” verdict by lawmakers could result in “the whole trial being overturned.”

Cahill was referring to remarks made by U.S. Representative Maxine Waters (D-California) over the weekend.

“But I’m very hopeful,” Waters told the assembled crowd of protesters. “And I hope that we’re going to get a verdict that will say guilty guilty guilty. And if we don’t, we cannot go away.”

She told reporters that a manslaughter verdict from the jury wouldn’t be sufficient.

“Oh no, not manslaughter,” Waters insisted. “This is guilty for murder. I don’t know whether it’s in the first degree but as far as I’m concerned, it’s first-degree murder.”

“We gotta stay on the streets and we’ve gotta get more active,” Waters urged the protesters. “We’ve gotta get more confrontational. We’ve got to make sure that they know that we mean business.”
The congresswoman has been accused of inciting a riot with her remarks but numerous Republican lawmakers, but House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-California) defended her colleague and said she owed no apology, according to The Hill.

A video of Waters’ call to action the night before closing arguments began in Chauvin’s trial for the murder of Floyd quickly went viral.

After the jury left the courtroom to begin deliberations on April 19, Chauvin’s defense attorney, Eric Nelson, argued that Waters’ comments could have prejudiced the jury and therefore merited a mistrial.

“We have U.S. representatives threatening acts of violence in relation to this specific case. It’s mind-boggling to me judge,” Nelson told the judge.
Cahill agreed.

“Well, I’ll give you that Congresswoman Waters may have given you something on appeal that may result in this whole trial being overturned,” the judge said.

But then he denied the defense attorney’s motion for a mistrial and said “a congresswoman’s opinion doesn’t really matter a whole lot.”

“This goes back to what I’ve been saying since the beginning,” Cahill told the attorneys. “I wish elected officials would stop talking about this case, especially in a manner that is disrespectful to the rule of law and to the judicial branch and our function.”

“I think if they want to give their opinions, they should do so… in a manner that is consistent with their oath to the Constitution and to respect a co-equal branch of government. Their failure to do so is abhorrent,” the judge ranted, showing the most emotion he has ever displayed during the trial.

But Cahill said he didn’t feel the jury had been prejudiced by Waters’ remarks because he had instructed them not to read or watch the news.

Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey appeared to jump on Waters’ bandwagon just moments after the judge made his remarks about politicians keeping their opinions to themselves.

“Regardless of the outcome of this trial, regardless of the decision made by the jury, there is one true reality – which is that George Floyd was killed at the hands of police,” Frey told reporters at a press conference on Monday evening.

Many comments on Yoes’ statement on Tuesday were from FOP members who said they intend to withdraw their support from the organization.

“Yup, just lost a member. Time to defund them and find an organization that supports its members,” one post read.

“Not sure how you can say this was a fair trial,” another person added. “Not sure I want the FOP representing me anymore…”
Others declared the outcome of the trial was the end result of political ploys and leftist threats.

“This was put up on the National stage as a movement for racial equality and reform and with the support of the politicians, press and activists,” another person said. “Officer Chauvin ended up as their sacrificial lamb.”


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The FOP is the always the first National police organization to scurry up the steps of the Capitol, or White House for photo-ops with Anti-gunners and other liberal politicians. I used to go to Mass Executive Board meetings in Attleboro many years ago, but realized quickly they couldn't figure out how to be successful like the FOP next door in Rhode Island. Plus the National Officers never did much except work with OTHER national organizations on LEOSA, but that's about it. Dues support everyone getting on busses and getting hammered in D.C. for police week. Everybody should line up and pee on the shoes of FOP President Patrick Yoes.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

FOP is a FLOP.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

The thing he's failing to understand is maybe the verdict would have been the same maybe it wouldn't, but when you have one of the alternate jurors speaking out saying that the threat of violence was in the back of her mind it's a problem. If this would have been another defendant like the people who killed Jaslyn Adams or any of the other kids killed by gang violence and the same scenario played out there would be outrage that the trial wasn't fair. We know it and they know it they just won't admit it.


----------



## Formerly_RPD931 (Apr 25, 2021)

I bet he gets 12-15 yrs.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Formerly_RPD931 said:


> I bet he gets 12-15 yrs.


Yup but serve 2ish. If he lives to see the appeal they we overturn the verdict.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

He will be murdered, in prison or out. And no one will be charged for it.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Minneapolis, MN – Federal prosecutors had a secret backup plan to immediately arrest former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin on federal charges in the Hennepin County courtroom if he wasn’t convicted of George Floyd’s murder.

Nothing about the handling of the charges against Chauvin or his incarceration immediately following his trial for the murder of George Floyd were done in the usual manner.

Chauvin faces anywhere from 12.5 to 40 years in prison for the murder of Floyd when he is sentenced on June 25.
The length of his sentence depends on whether the Hennepin County District Court Judge Peter Cahill approves an enhanced sentence for aggravating factors.

Chauvin was booked into a maximum security state prison on Wednesday afternoon where he will await sentencing for his conviction on all charges in the murder of George Floyd, CNN reported.

It is unusual for an inmate to be transferred to prison ahead of sentencing, but security concerns led Hennepin County Sheriff’s Office to make arrangements with the Minnesota Department of Corrections (DOC) for Chauvin’s immediate incarceration at a state facility, DOC spokeswoman Sarah Fitzgerald said.

Chauvin is being housed separately from the general population of the prison, CNN reported.
“He is on ‘administrative segregation’ status for his safety,” Fitzgerald wrote an email. “Administrative segregation is used when someone’s presence in the general population is a safety concern.”

The prison – Minnesota Correctional Facility-Oak Park Heights – is located about 25 miles east of downtown Minneapolis in Stillwater, CNN reported.

It’s considered the most secure lockdown facility in the state, the Minneapolis Star Tribune reported.

But if the jury had found Chauvin not guilty, or if the judge had declared a mistrial due to a hung jury, the former police officer still never had a chance of leaving the Hennepin County courtroom.
Sources told the Minneapolis Star Tribune that the emergency contingency plan called for the Minnesota U.S. Attorney’s Office to immediately charge Chauvin with federal crimes by criminal complaint.

And then prosecutors would have run to the secretly empaneled grand jury to whom they have been presenting evidence of federal civil rights violations for months and ask for an indictment against the former police officer.

The goal was to avoid another round of rioting, looting, and burning that was inevitable if Chauvin was set free – even temporary – after the heavily publicized trial in the city that has been suffering unrest for almost a year, the Minneapolis Star Tribune reported.

Federal prosecutors have been waiting to bring federal civil rights charges against Chauvin in connection the death of Floyd and for another arrest he made of a teenager in 2017.
Minnesota prosecutors were preparing for Chauvin’s trial for the murder of George Floyd on May 25, 2020 when they were sent a series of bodycam videos from an earlier arrest made by the same officer, ABC News reported.

The videos from a Sept. 4, 2017 arrest allegedly showed that a teenage boy Chauvin arrested after a physical confrontation had required stitches.

They also allegedly showed Chauvin holding the boy down with his knee for about 17 minutes and ignoring the teen’s complaints that he couldn’t breathe, according to ABC News.

Prosecutors tried to introduce bodycam video from the 2017 arrest into evidence in Chauvin’s trial.

That incident occurred when Minneapolis police officers, including Chauvin, responded to a 911 call from a woman who claimed her 14-year-old son and daughter had attacked her, ABC News reported.

Matthew Frank, one of the state prosecutors, wrote in a court filing that when officers arrived at the home, they ordered the son to lie on the ground.

Frank said the 14 year old refused and claimed Chauvin hit him on the head with a flashlight, causing a wound that required medical attention, ABC News reported.

The prosecutor also alleged the bodycam showed Chauvin grabbed the teenager by the throat, struck him with the flashlight a second time, and then “applied a neck restraint, causing the child to lose consciousness and go to the ground.”

He said the teen was bleeding from the ear, ABC News reported.

“Chauvin and [the other officer] placed [the teenager] in the prone position and handcuffed him behind his back while the teenager’s mother pleaded with them not to kill her son and told her son to 
stop resisting,” Frank wrote in the court filing. “About a minute after going to the ground, the child began repeatedly telling the officers that he could not breathe, and his mother told Chauvin to take his knee off her son.”

The prosecutor said Chauvin moved his knee from the boy’s neck to his upper back after eight minutes and kept it there for another nine minutes, ABC News reported.

Chauvin eventually arrested the boy for domestic assault and obstruction with force and the teen was taken to the hospital by ambulance for stitches.

The state claimed Chauvin’s action with the teen mirrored his behavior with Floyd and told the judge they wanted to show jurors a pattern of conduct by the former police officer, ABC News reported.

“Those videos show a far more violent and forceful treatment of this child than Chauvin describes in his report,” Frank wrote.

He also said the bodycam would “show Chauvin’s use of unreasonable force towards this child and complete disdain for his well-being.”

But Hennepin County District Court Judge Peter Cahill didn’t allow it and the incident was never mentioned at trial, although it resurfaced in the media during that time, ABC News reported.
Now federal prosecutors have indicated the U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) may be ready to bring charges against Chauvin in connection with the 2017 incident.

Federal prosecutors initiated a federal grand jury investigation in February and had witnesses testify about what happened in September of 2017.

Sources told ABC News that the DOJ investigation was ongoing and prosecutors were trying to decide whether to bring civil rights charges against Chauvin in connection with Floyd’s death and for the 2017 arrest.

Minneapolis police officials were briefed about the investigation into the other incident just before federal officials announced a sweeping investigation of the policies and practices of the entire Minneapolis Police Department (MPD) a day after Chauvin was convicted of murder.

“We will assist the DOJ with anything that they need, and the chief has pledged full cooperation with any investigating agency,” MPD Spokesman John Elder said with regard to all of the ongoing investigations.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

So...in order to not have embarrassed Dems, They conspired to violate the rights of a US Citizen...
FUCK DOJ. Never cooperate with them, EVER!
I hope someday, they feel the wrath,


----------



## MassAve (Apr 11, 2021)

MINNEAPOLIS -- One of the jurors who convicted Derek Chauvin in the murder of George Floyd on Monday defended his participation in a protest last summer in Washington, D.C., following online speculation about his motives for serving on the jury and whether it might be grounds for appeal.
A photo, posted on social media, shows Brandon Mitchell, who is Black, attending the Aug. 28 event to commemorate Martin Luther King Jr.’s “I Have a Dream” speech during the 1963 March on Washington. Floyd’s brother and sister, Philonise and Bridgett Floyd, and relatives of others who have been shot by police addressed the crowd.
It shows Mitchell standing with two cousins and *wearing a T-shirt with a picture of King and the words, “GET YOUR KNEE OFF OUR NECKS” and “BLM,”* for Black Lives Matter. Chauvin knelt on Floyd’s neck for 9 minutes, 29 seconds last May as Floyd said repeatedly that he couldn’t breathe.

Chauvin juror defends participation in Washington protest


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Chauvin’s Attorney Files Motion For New Trial After Juror Misconduct Revealed:

Minneapolis, MN – The defense attorney for former Minneapolis Police Officer Derek Chauvin filed a motion for a new trial in Hennepin County District Court on Tuesday alleging the trial was tainted by bad behavior by state prosecutors and juror misconduct.

The motion filed by attorney Eric Nelson on May 4 also cited Hennepin County District Court Judge Peter Cahill’s failure to change the venue and sequester the jury from the media circus that accompanied the trial.

Nelson’s motion called for a new trial to be granted because Cahill’s abuse of discretion deprived Chauvin of a fair trial in numerous ways, including his denial of the defense’s motion for a new trial after “publicity during the proceedings threaten[ed] the fairness of the trial.”

The city of Minneapolis made the largest pre-trial settlement in U.S. history with Floyd’s family during jury selection, U.S. Representative Maxine Waters (D-California) levied threats of what would happen without a guilty verdict, and black-clad vandals attacked the former home of one of the defense’s expert witnesses with pig’s blood before the trial had even finished.

“Such publicity included post-testimony, but predeliberation, intimidation of the defense’s expert witnesses, from which the jury was not insulated,” Nelson wrote in the motion. “Not only did such acts escalate the potential for prejudice in these proceedings, they may result in a far-reaching chilling effect on defendants’ ability to procure expert witness—especially in high-profile cases, such as those of Mr. Chauvin’s codefendants—to testify on their behalf.”

“The publicity here was so pervasive and so prejudicial before and during this trial that it amounted to a structural defect in the proceedings,” the motion read.

The motion pointed out that Cahill had “failed to sequester the jury for the duration of the trial, or in the least, admonish them to avoid all media, which resulted in jury exposure to prejudicial publicity regarding the trial during the proceedings, as well as jury intimidation and potential fear of retribution among jurors, which violated Mr. Chauvin’s constitutional rights to due process and to a fair trial.”

Legal experts have pointed out that Cahill never told the jury to avoid social media which was full of information and unconfirmed reports about the trial.

Nelson also alleged that the judge had violated Chauvin’s rights under the Confrontation Clause when he failed to order the passenger from Floyd’s vehicle the day he died to testify at trial.

Cahill also refused to allow witness statements Morries Hall made to law enforcement about the incident into evidence.

Hall announced he would plead the Fifth Amendment on the stand after Floyd’s girlfriend testified that he was the dead man’s drug dealer.

The motion also addressed prosecutorial misconduct by the state throughout the trial including improper vouching, failing to prepare witnesses, and disparaging the defense.

Chauvin was convicted of second-degree murder, third-degree murder, and second-degree manslaughter by a Hennepin County jury on April 20.

Since his conviction, it was revealed that one of the jurors lied on his jury questionnaire when he said he hadn’t attended any of the George Floyd protests.

Brandon Mitchell, who was juror No. 52, has been making the media circuit talking about his experience deciding Chauvin’s fate and promoting his podcast.

In the process, Mitchell advocated using jury duty for social justice purposes and revealed he may have had an agenda.

During jury selection, Mitchell claimed he’d never even watched the entire video of Floyd’s death.

But once the trial was over and Chauvin had been convicted on all three charges, it turned out that Mitchell had engaged in activism.

Pictures posted to social media by a family member showed that Mitchell had actively participated in anti-police protests in Washington, DC last summer while wearing a Black Lives Matter t-shirt that said “Get Your Knee Off Our Necks.”

Mitchell told WCCO that he was in DC for a voter turnout march that had nothing to do with the protests.

But the shirt he was wearing in the pictures and his recent advocacy for juror activism told an entirely different story.

Chauvin’s sentencing is scheduled for June 25.

Prosecutors have filed a request for enhanced sentencing based on aggravating factors of the crime.


----------

